
Why can’t I find a good IDE? - ryanwaggoner
http://ryanwaggoner.com/2010/10/my-fruitless-search-for-an-ide/
======
acqq
> if you want dark themes, you have to go through every language you use and
> set all the colors for each text type (comments, selected, functions, etc).
> This requires probably 300 clicks for each language. (...) what am I missing

I'd change colors for one language, check where the settings are saved (Linux:
probably some dot something folder in your home folder) change ONE color for
every other language, see how those are stored and write a script (I'd
probably use Perl or Python, feel free to use anything else if it's faster for
you) to "fill in the blanks" for the rest. I think I can do this very fast,
matter of only a few minutes, and I'd save the scripts for any other occasion
(or maybe saving a resulting color settings section is enough).

I don't use Eclipse, but I guess it's doable as I describe.

Alternatively, if I wouldn't be able to use script for some reason (binary
stored settings?) I'd simply change the colors for the language I want to use
at that moment. I'd postpone changing anything else until I need that
something else. There's big chance that it would result in one language
configured every other day, and that some languages that I think I'd need
never get configured as I haven't had to really use them from Eclipse or
whatever.

------
frou_dh
TextMate IS the all-in-one champ.

The question should be which language-specific IDEs are so good they're worth
deviating for.

